

Ask HN: How to get Snowden - howtogethim

Would this be possible? Snowden is the transit area of the Moscow airport. Technically that is not part of Russia. If someone calls the airport police that he placed a bomb in the transit area, then usually they vacate that area. In order to vacate that area, the people in that area has to cross the border to Russia. Now that the USA invalidated his passport he cannot leave Russia and sooner or later they can extradite him.
======
LeoSolaris
Plausible, but you forget that Russian does not actually HAVE to extradite
him.

To be honest, the guy is not a criminal. He reveled abuses of the American
Government to the public, but has not done so in a way that compromises any
real defense projects or puts lives in danger. He may have everything, but he
has not exposed everything. He carefully put out precisely what the NSA was
doing illegally, and nothing else.

The DOJ's own rules expressly forbid charging whistle-blowers with the exact
charges they are using. These things need to be brought to the public with
proof before things change for the better. We are supposed to be the land of
the free, not the land of the scrutinized.

We have laws against wiretapping, and Constitutional protections against
unreasonable search and seizure for a reason. Prism and the rest of the data
gatherers are flat out wrong without a warrant and a very narrowly targeted
subject. Transparently collecting the data they collect and having to ask a
federal judge for discovery in a way that becomes public and can go to a real
trial would make a major difference. Not perhaps enough to make it legal, but
at least would have been much better than just hiding it all.

~~~
IanDrake
>He reveled abuses of the American Government to the public

Not according to the government. He blew the whistle on a program that doesn't
exist and also doesn't do the illegal things he says it does. So naturally,
he's a criminal.

In all seriousness, they can't prosecute him in court without admitting
certain facts. So, if they do catch him, he'll probably go to Gitmo and put
through some sort of military tribunal.

None of this is legal, but hey, who cares as long I'm protected from the bogey
man.

------
glisom
For his passport to be revoked and that to mean something, until he comes back
to the US, he can still use it freely

------
nfailor
also, I'm fairly confident he's traveling on asylum papers from Ecuador. US
passport is irrelevant.

------
nfailor
well, if he spends the evening in a Havana hotel he won't be that far from
USINT.

